# Surfside Beach fishing



## turbois300 (Sep 8, 2010)

I tried my luck at it this morning and didn't get anything. There was more mullet in the water than I have ever seen. Started about 5:30 until 8 today am. Tried the 2 hook flounder type rig and a modded carolina setup I got from Perry's. That shop is awesome and the guy there is killer helpful!!! I was casting into the mullet schools all morning. I had 1 stripoff, but that might have been the surf. I might try to roll down to the jetty at Murrels Inlet or try to park at Hunnington Beach and walk out on the jetty. Anyone got any pointers or anyone down here want to get together for some morning fishing? Help a novice out?:beer:


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

wish ya luck:fishing: can't help ya finding fish...try your luck on a pier maybe???


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

turbois300 said:


> I tried my luck at it this morning and didn't get anything. There was more mullet in the water than I have ever seen. Started about 5:30 until 8 today am. Tried the 2 hook flounder type rig and a modded carolina setup I got from Perry's. That shop is awesome and the guy there is killer helpful!!! I was casting into the mullet schools all morning. I had 1 stripoff, but that might have been the surf. I might try to roll down to the jetty at Murrels Inlet or try to park at Hunnington Beach and walk out on the jetty. Anyone got any pointers or anyone down here want to get together for some morning fishing? Help a novice out?:beer:


Try the north jetty at murrells inlet. Midway on the incoming tide. Fish the beach side with a fishfinder rig and a live mullet. The spanish should be piled up there while the mullet can't cross the rocks. Reds and trout should be there too. Probably see some kings rocketing.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Throw a Kastmaster behind the Holiday Inn in Surfside. You need to get it out there 100 yards.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

The Skink said:


> Try the north jetty at murrells inlet. Midway on the incoming tide. Fish the beach side with a fishfinder rig and a live mullet. The spanish should be piled up there while the mullet can't cross the rocks. Reds and trout should be there too. Probably see some kings rocketing.


also try casting spoons that are similar to those mullet out there

like a 3/4, 1, or 1.5 oz krocodile spoon or even got-chas

i have seen sting silvers work too

set one rod up with live bait and cast lures with the other.

also there are some flounder anywhere the rocks meet the sand


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll be down Saturday look for me on the beach!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you have to use trebles for the Spanish or will they get regular hooks?


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*ok Steve when we going to try there ?????*



The Skink said:


> Try the north jetty at murrells inlet. Midway on the incoming tide. Fish the beach side with a fishfinder rig and a live mullet. The spanish should be piled up there while the mullet can't cross the rocks. Reds and trout should be there too. Probably see some kings rocketing.


Dwight


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

SmoothLures said:


> Do you have to use trebles for the Spanish or will they get regular hooks?


What kind of rig are you planning to use a straight hook with?


----------



## turbois300 (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks guys. i think i might try the north jetty. any chance that anyone can give me directions on how to get there? i hear that you have to park and walk a ways. if so whats the best addy for the GPS? I have spoons and all sorts of lures. I also have finger mullet (dead not frozen) and a big mullet for chopping up. Should that work? Also, what time? I was thinking round 5:30ish where its still kinda dark?? Sorry so noob!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

turbois300 said:


> thanks guys. i think i might try the north jetty. any chance that anyone can give me directions on how to get there? i hear that you have to park and walk a ways. if so whats the best addy for the GPS? I have spoons and all sorts of lures. I also have finger mullet (dead not frozen) and a big mullet for chopping up. Should that work? Also, what time? I was thinking round 5:30ish where its still kinda dark?? Sorry so noob!


don'think the park is opened till 6?

carry frozen bait as backup but keep a cast net handy as it is rather easy to catch mullet from the jetty at the shallow parts. 
Be warned the 1.4 miles walk is harder than it seems bc u have to carry ur gear.
I recommend u have a garden or pier cart o a buddy with one (and make him tow it for u ).


----------



## turbois300 (Sep 8, 2010)

whaat about driving down waccamaw drive and trying to fish the north jet?
is there a place to park and walk in? i'll have to shlep in my gear so I'm thinking the park and hike is out at i don't have a pully cart of sorts. is there easy-er access at the north jet? again thanks?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I'll be down Saturday look for me on the beach!


any particular spots u will be hanging around beyond surfside?

Would love to meet up; but with school work and scouting I may only fish at Huntington Beach in November once or twice and the season will be over for me.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> don'think the park is opened till 6?
> 
> carry frozen bait as backup but keep a cast net handy as it is rather easy to catch mullet from the jetty at the shallow parts.
> Be warned the 1.4 miles walk is harder than it seems bc u have to carry ur gear.
> I recommend u have a garden or pier cart o a buddy with one (and make him tow it for u ).


The north jetty isn't in the park, you can fish it 24/7. 

I was gonna use a big octopus or kahle hook on the FF rig with a live mullet, or circles until he mentioned Spanish.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

turbois300 said:


> whaat about driving down waccamaw drive and trying to fish the north jet?
> is there a place to park and walk in? i'll have to shlep in my gear so I'm thinking the park and hike is out at i don't have a pully cart of sorts. is there easy-er access at the north jet? again thanks?


Skink can let me know if I got my street name right, but there are a few parking spaces there where Dolphin Street comes into Waccamaw Drive, before you get down to the guardhouse. You can park there and walk south.


----------



## turbois300 (Sep 8, 2010)

guard house? i don't want any trouble!! is it ok to walk down through there to the jetty? and if it's 24/7 then does anoyone know when is good tide in the am?

THanks to all for the info. A beer for whomever shows up. More if I can catch some flounder!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

turbois300 said:


> guard house? i don't want any trouble!! is it ok to walk down through there to the jetty? and if it's 24/7 then does anoyone know when is good tide in the am?
> 
> THanks to all for the info. A beer for whomever shows up. More if I can catch some flounder!!


You turn onto the beach access at the guard house for the private house rental, don't go through it.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> You turn onto the beach access at the guard house for the private house rental, don't go through it.


LOL. Right. I left that part out! After you park, just cross onto the beach at one of the accesses there before you get to the guardhouse. THEN, you walk south. 

Sorry


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> Do you have to use trebles for the Spanish or will they get regular hooks?


No flat of the Back the Kastmaster hook Suk!! I use a VMC treble without the bucktail . Yes you can use a single hook.


----------



## turbois300 (Sep 8, 2010)

Didn't make it to the north inlet today. Daughter was up at 4 with a bad dream...
gonna try tomorrow morning. Tried a few casts in the surf this afternoon because the fish were jumping right past the break. Tons of baitfish! But I got clobbered by the wind and surf and gave up after another stripoff... better luck tomorrow.


----------

